# My First MMA Fight



## MMABulk

Thought i'd check in guys

Won both of my fights!

Weighed in at a crisp 90kg (3kg under the weight limit)

First fight: (No video yet)

Started off with a bad leg kick, missed and spun side kicked...

Went for the takedown and pulled him to the ground but ended up in a guillotine choke, i popped out of it and landed my own in and the guy tapped!

40 seconds!!!

Second fight:






I'm the guy in the black/gold fight shorts

I spend 2 months dropping from 100kg to 90kg and i had to fight a guy who weighed 99kg and who was a heavy weight.

Video speaks for itself lol...it got stopped half way through because one punch glanced off his glove and hit his jaw.

The submission i got from mount was just a simple forearm across the throat.

Because i won my first fight in 40 seconds i became the proud winner of a Â£225 18carot watch!

The website hasnt got any photos yet but i have been put on their homepage

http://www.mmaleague.tv/

http://www.claude-valentini.co.uk/premiersports.htm

awwwwwoooooooo gaaaaaaa

Have it

(yes i know my shoots were slow and my stand up is shite lol)


----------



## JayC

I'm guessing this was semi-pro? You would have won if it was pro cause the fight wouldn't of been stopped and he looked like he was crying from that "glance". Haha, well done mate! Get some new shorts though.

I don't think that guy had trained very well in BJJ! You were killing him, made him look like an 8 year old ballet dancer


----------



## NLG

Nice work mate, handled that guy comfortably. You didnt seem to bothered about hes leg kicks either lol! (Ah, ill just turn my hips a bit for those...).

What height are you? Just curious, seemed very stocky.


----------



## marc

Yep as said before mate well done, your strength is definetly your strengh, if you know what i mean.

You threw the other guy round like he weighed next to nothing

You got anymore fights lined up?


----------



## [email protected] Company

Nice takedowns, pretty much a whitewash!

Congratulations, I checked out the website seems like a good idea, wouldn't mind having a go myself.


----------



## MMABulk

JayC said:


> I'm guessing this was semi-pro? You would have won if it was pro cause the fight wouldn't of been stopped and he looked like he was crying from that "glance". Haha, well done mate! Get some new shorts though.
> 
> I don't think that guy had trained very well in BJJ! You were killing him, made him look like an 8 year old ballet dancer


lol, i have fightshop.com to thank for those shorts...they ****ed up my order and they have been a royal pain in my ass.

The fight was amateur no head shots.



NLG said:


> Nice work mate, handled that guy comfortably. You didnt seem to bothered about hes leg kicks either lol! (Ah, ill just turn my hips a bit for those...).
> 
> What height are you? Just curious, seemed very stocky.


Yes i need to learn how to check kicks! i'm 5ft 9 mate



marc said:


> Yep as said before mate well done, your strength is definetly your strengh, if you know what i mean.
> 
> You threw the other guy round like he weighed next to nothing
> 
> You got anymore fights lined up?


next fights are at the SENI 26/27th april



[email protected] Company said:


> Nice takedowns, pretty much a whitewash!
> 
> Congratulations, I checked out the website seems like a good idea, wouldn't mind having a go myself.


cheers, come along...its a great exeperiance for amateurs with no pro fight exeperiance.


----------



## West Fight Company

Well done mate, i bet that guy was p*ssed he tapped to the forearm of doom! 

Should've got your shorts from us!


----------



## JayC

Forearm of Doom is by far the easiest "submission" to sweep from, close to the stacked triangle (which I love when people do, unless it's someone like Paul Sass who just gets out anyway).



> You didnt seem to bothered about hes leg kicks either lol! (Ah, ill just turn my hips a bit for those...).


For a striker who doesn't really practice kicks, I guess getting hit on the thigh from someone who just uses slaps for kicks hurts less than getting kicked in the shin


----------



## NLG

haha, yes probably true! Was just finding it funny how dismissive he was of those kicks...


----------



## Cha$e

Definately good for your second fight and your shoot wasnt too bad. All id say was when you're thinking of shooting set it up with 2 good stiff jabs to take the guys eyes off your footwork then drop a level and power through him.


----------



## Si-K

top job mate - Total dominatiiioooonnnn, your shorts scared off the band tho, lol. :clap:


----------



## Swain

Nice work mate :clap:


----------



## MMABulk

Cha$e said:


> Definately good for your second fight and your shoot wasnt too bad. All id say was when you're thinking of shooting set it up with 2 good stiff jabs to take the guys eyes off your footwork then drop a level and power through him.


no head shots mate so all shoots are really awkward

cheers again guys... round two is at SENI so i'll see anyone there who's watching or competing


----------



## TipTopScouser

Nice Fight mate well done!

I didnt know your not allowed to hit in the head in amateur oh well you learn something new everyday lol


----------



## RichCook

i'll be up against you in the next season of that mate  , i was going to enter it this year but couldnt, see you in the ring baby


----------



## Andy_D_93

Good video mate, nice one! I agree with what Matt said, a total whitewash. keep up the good work


----------



## D-TEC

*amateur no head shots* is not MMA more like combat jiujitsu with leg kicks and hits in the belly lol nice roll tho


----------



## hoyte

nice mate! well done fella


----------



## woody_mma

nicely done lad was crying out for a head kick when big man was gassed but like ya said no head shots what a shame lol


----------



## SureGrip

Congrats pal!


----------



## mjjohnson977

You really done It well ........


----------

